# Grado SR 80 Pad replacement



## DannyB

My earpads need replacing. They are starting to disintegrate. Where would be a good place to get replacements? I realize Grado Labs is one but are there others?
 Thanks,
 DB


----------



## DannyB

I forgot to ask but are there any "upgrades" to the SR80s other than cable replacement and is it worthwhile or should I just trade up the line?


----------



## LostOne.TR

http://www.ttvj.com/index.php?manufa...x&filter_id=14 has some of the pads up for sale.


----------



## fatcat28037

Hi Danny,

 Headroom has replacement pads. If you decide to buy from them, call and ask for USPS shipping, it's cheaper.
Headphone Replacement Parts - HeadRoom - Right Between Your Ears


 Don't sink money into the 80's trade up. I have 325i, RS-1, HF-1. If you'd like to give a listen, contact me.


----------



## kfring

While I don't have the SR80's (I have the SR125's) I found the stock pads to be uncomfortable. You can see a picture of what these look on Grados here or order them from B&H (where I bought mine) here.

 These pads are for the discontinued Sennheiser HD414. I think the yellow makes them look kind of ridiculous. I like that.


----------

